# DL Blocks



## snake (Jan 25, 2015)

I have always done my rack pulls out of the rack but the bars end up bending and I have to put the weight down easy. So I figured I would get an 8"x12"x16" CMU fill it with concrete and see how it works. I drilled the ends and attached a cable as a handle, glued a piece of an old yoga mat on the top and done! Trouble is the freakers weigh about 80 lbs each so the handle were a good idea.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice work, snake.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lemme know how they hold up. I want to make some blocks but not sure if I want to weld up something or what


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 25, 2015)

looks awesome man.  if we don't pull out of the rack,  we have some 2" 2x2 pads we just stack on top of eachother but that looks good.  nice work buddy.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice Snake. A guy could probably fab and weld up some boxes using some 2" angle at probably a third of the weight. It all works in the end!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2015)

Horse stable mats and wooded blocks will be lighter on you.

I don't do much block work as my lockout is fine it's off the floor I need more work on but I would never pull above the knees.

For me at about 6 foot 4'' and under blocks are best.

http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/partial-movement-training-for-the-deadlift/

Pin Pulls

To pull from the pins, you use a power rack. The pins should be set at the height you want to start pulling from and the bar sits on the pins. Then simply pull your deadlifts as usual.

When pulling from pins, there’s a very high likelihood that you will bend a bar at some point. So, don’t use your best bar for this movement.

Block Pulls

To pull from blocks you’ll need some wood that is cut to the height that you wish to pull your partial deadlifts from. Unlike pin pulls, the plates rest on the blocks at the start (as opposed to the bar resting on the pins).

Pulling from blocks feels more like pulling from the floor, than when you pull from the pins. This is because the bar flexes the same way as it does when pulling from the floor, as it does pulling from blocks.

Pulling from Mats

This is the same as pulling from blocks, but you use rubber mats instead of wooden blocks. There is one advantage to pulling from mats and that is if you buy a stack of mats that are 1 or 21 inches thick, it’s very easy to pull from different heights (by varying how many mats you use).

The disadvantage of using mats is that when the weight get really heavy, they can compress. So you end up pulling through a slightly increased range of motion as your sets get heavier.


Some stuff to consider

Pulling from above the knee is basically a waste of time if your biggest goal is to improve your deadlift from the floor. The trouble with pulling from above the knee is that it becomes an ego stroke. Pulling from above the knee will let you lift way above your max and this can negatively affect your CNS and recovery.

Don’t pile a ton of weight on the bar and pull wildly, getting the weight up however you can.

Film the pull. Make sure the body position you were in to pull the short partial resembles where you would be at that point of a pull from the floor. Put simply, this will not carry over well to your deadlift from the floor.

Whether you pull from pins, blocks or mats; pull from varying heights at the knee or below.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2015)

Shit SFG that sums up all I knew and what I just found out. I wish I did this sooner. 

My pulls are at 8" which gives me a height below the patella tendon with the bar. I only have one lift in with these but you're right on how it feels more like off the floor. I do try to be in the same position at the start of my block pull as were I would be in a full pull. I am think about adding a polish off set from the floor just to get the motion together.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks good Snake.  Good work.  I know your old ass needs it to be up higher......You cant bend over like when you were in your 20's.....


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Looks good Snake.  Good work.  I know your old ass needs it to be up higher......You cant bend over like when you were in your 20's.....



Hay, I'll have you know I bend over with the best of them....Don't think that came out right! lol


----------

